# Selecting Input Source with TiVo Remote



## Yoengraph (Nov 13, 2021)

Just purchased a TivoStream 4k about a week ago. Loving the experience so far as it is a great upgrade over my outdated firestick. Everything is seemingly working flawlessly except for one issue. When I go to change the input on my TV (Westinghouse wd50fx1120) with the Tivo remote, I cannot select which source I would like to view. I can pull up the source menu via the input button but I haven't found a physical way of confirming I would like to select that source without using the OEM remote. I would typically need to select the input by pressing the select button on my TV's stock remote. When I do this with the Tivo remote, the select button still controls the app behind the input popup as opposed to selecting the TVs input. Is there a way around this? Or possibly a way to program another button to mimic the select function of the original remote?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

You are the first person i've seen ask about this, I just repeatedly press the input/source button on the Tivo remote to cycle through the sources.


----------



## Yoengraph (Nov 13, 2021)

I can cycle through the sources no problem. I just don't have access to a physical select button to select which source I want to view, which seems to be a requisite for Westinghouse.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Slightly off topic but it'd be nice if I could assign the input button to my AVR instead of my TV. This can be done with the Walmart ONN btw. Guess I need to look into a remapper.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Yoengraph said:


> I can cycle through the sources no problem. I just don't have access to a physical select button to select which source I want to view, which seems to be a requisite for Westinghouse.


I understand now. I also can't 'select' my hard drives on my Samsung TV.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a 32" Element LCD that must have the "OK" button pressed. Of course only the OEM or an aftermarket remote with all of the buttons can do this.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a Samsung TV. If I press the input button on the Tivo Stream I can toggle through the inputs on the Samsung. When it highlights the input I want I don't do anything else. After a few seconds the TV will switch to whatever input I have selected. No other button presses are needed.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

I can't figure out how to remap an IR button for the life of me. HALP! Treat me like I'm 5 and break out the crayons!

I'd love to chunk my AVR remote into a drawer but as is I still gotta keep it on the coffee table for the blasted input button.


----------

